# Eqidius?



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Anyone own dogs from here or know of someone who does and could give a summary of sorts on what you can generally expect from these dogs? I know of one dog who was imported from there and he's a very nice dog, works very well and has a great temperament. I hadn't heard of this kennel before, and unless i'm really out of it I think even the English portions of the site aren't really in English?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I just looked quickly. I don't know much, but it looks like they are a combo of Czech and WGR primarily (at least from what I saw).

It appears what I assume is their current litter the stud was John Talka Marta....that is a VERY well-known litter in which just about all the dogs went on to do big things and produce very well (ie Javir, Jimbeam, etc). 

Knowledge stops there. No idea how that pairs with the bitch Zara. I still have a lot to learn and I'm not familar with the dogs in her pedigree....I'm sure one of the experts could add!

Looks like they have some nice dogs?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a link for people...

Eqidius, Chovná stanica nemeckých ovčiakov, Ján Sudimák


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Yes thank you, I should have added a link.


----------

